# Mixing Ported Subs with Sealed Subs in a HT?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Background
I currently run a 11.2 setup in my home theater (notated in my signature line and equipment list). For subs I have two SVS PB12-NSD which are placed directly left and right of my Front Center channel.

I am considering adding two SVS SB-2000 in the rear of the room in the left and right corners.

The specs for the SVS PB12-NSD
12" woofer
4" ported
400 watt STA-400D Sledge
18-150 Hz +/-3dB


The specs for the SVS SB-2000
12" woofer
sealed
500 watt STA-500D Sledge
19-220 Hz +/-3dB

The reason I am looking at the SVS SB-2000 is due to size restrictions/placement in room. They would be in the back corners in close proximity to a side and rear wall. I primarily use the room for Movies.


What down falls / upsides do you see with using the SVS SB-2000 sub in this setting. Placement/acoustics etc. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

I am glad that you asked this question. I have the same question. Adding to it, would it be a problem mixing the SVS PD12-NSD with one of their newer Ported Subs?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Greenster said:


> I am glad that you asked this question. I have the same question. Adding to it, would it be a problem mixing the SVS PD12-NSD with one of their newer Ported Subs?


Glad to help out :bigsmile:


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I contacted SVS a while back and they said it was definitely better to match same subs. That is obviously the best way, but I kind of wonder if a good eq solves this problem a little.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

steve1616 said:


> I contacted SVS a while back and they said it was definitely better to match same subs. That is obviously the best way, but I kind of wonder if a good eq solves this problem a little.


So SVS response kinda be akin to the idea of using all the same series speakers in your setup to maintain a certain acoustical tone?

Would there be an adverse effect of mixing these two subs, degrading of response in room. 
Response wise both the subs seem to be rated similar 19Hz and 18Hz, and have the same brand drivers Sledge.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently contacted SVS regarding adding another couple subs to my dual PB-2000 setup. I asked how sealed subs would work and they said it's not recommended because the tuning aspects vary greatly between ported and sealed. However, he said mixing subs in the same line would be very compatible, ie 1000 mixed with 2000 series.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

hockeypucks said:


> I recently contacted SVS regarding adding another couple subs to my dual PB-2000 setup. I asked how sealed subs would work and they said it's not recommended because the tuning aspects vary greatly between ported and sealed. However, he said mixing subs in the same line would be very compatible, ie 1000 mixed with 2000 series.


The issue is I only have space for a 14 x14 sub approximately.
Hmm...this creates an issue as that would only leave me with the options of:

SB12-NSD 
23-270Hz
STA-400D

and 

PC12-NSD
18-130Hz
STA-400D

The specs on the PC12-NSD are closer to a match with my PB12-NSD but I'm not sure I like down firing subs.....I have had one before, I think it has a lot to do with were I would be placing it and the surface placed on.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

You'd still be mixing ported with sealed though which is something SVS told me to avoid. Space isn't an issue for me so I have no problem adding more ported but I liked the little bit of savings I would get with sealed. 

I'd ask SVS what they think but perhaps you could add another sealed? Those dimensions are tough to get a ported one aside from the cylinders. I also prefer a front firing woofer though they say it doesn't matter since bass is omnidirectional.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, I re read your initial post and realize you already had ported not sealed. Hmm it's a tricky thing to find more subs in your size requirements.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

HockeyPucks...I appreciate your thoughts and input. I think for the time being I will just pass on adding more subs. For two reasons, with current options I don't know that I would have substantial gains and I don't exactly have money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

You know, if there's one thing I would like to have burning it would be my pocket haha. Well perhaps you could revisit your options at a later date. I personally won't ever go back to one sub but placement and funds usually interfere. Fortunately you don't have a slouch of a sub now so enjoy


----------



## Alexanderbrieby (May 27, 2014)

Hey I know this post is a bit old, and my advice may be of no help now, but I have actually tried mixing sealed and ported. I have a ported 18" and was running it with a sealed SB-1000 with the intention of using it to hit the low frequencies my 18" could not and, in short, it should not be done. At the time I did not have measurement tools for a Frequency Response graph, but I didn't need one to hear that it didn't sound right. I had the SB set at the rolloff of the 18", which was about at 50hz, and tried multiple different placements and phase settings between the two subs. In the end I gave up and sent it back for the ported PB-2000, which then didn't have as much punch as I was looking for, then I bought the PB13 Ultra and now I will never look at another subwoofer again because this on takes the cake and adds perfection to my sound.
For what ever reason the difference in tuning between ported and sealed boxes noticably creates too many nulls and peaks in frequency response of the overall bass. I strongly advise against it.


----------



## Alexanderbrieby (May 27, 2014)

Sorry here are the other 2 subs, I had to resize the files


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting your findings. I haven't moved forward with adding any subs to my system yet. Your findings do provide very helpful for when and if i get around to adding more. thanks again.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I ended up purchasing 2 SVS PC12-NSD to add to my system.


----------

